# Last nights painting tutorial



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I held class in my studio again last night. I had my daughter, son in-law and 2 grandkids over. I found a fairly simple picture to try and it was still a little too difficult for some. I'll have to do some searching for simpler pictures to paint in the future. 

Anyway, here's mine and of course I worked on it some more this morning.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow Dick! It's beautiful!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your evergreens are perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!! What brush did you use? I've done evergreens with a bristled fan brush and also with a two inch bristled scenery brush and I seldom get such nice trees as these.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love the trees @dickhutchings , but I love any kind of tree art. :laugh:

No way I could have pulled it off!! :vs_smirk:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you all. Love painting trees but the clouds in this photo were very difficult to capture. I put the most time into them but still didn't quite capture them. The clouds wisping off of the top of the mountain need more practice to get that kind of thing right.
@TerryCurley here's the brush I used for the final touches on the trees. I went shopping for a tree brush specifically.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have to get me one of those. I have about 6 fan brushes but none of them have the spread out bristles as yours does. I might try taking one of my brushes and just mash it until it is like that. Thanks Dick.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's funny, I see so many things I would change about the trees if I was to continue working on this. I suppose at a quick glance they look perfect but I see them as oddly shaped and not enough color change to send some to the back and others to the front. I might work on that while I wait for my cardboard smart phone projector.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just remember when working on them that nature IS oddly shaped. If you tried to purchase a live Christmas tree then you know. :wink:

Personally I would leave the trees as is.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

And then sometimes you need the voice of reason to tell you to stop and don't mess with it.:smile: Thanks Terry.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

My grandson did some serious mashing on this one.:surprise: I could tell when I bought it was going to be good after some use. It had a thicker set of bristles than most fan brushes. I should buy more.



dickhutchings said:


> Thank you all. Love painting trees but the clouds in this photo were very difficult to capture. I put the most time into them but still didn't quite capture them. The clouds wisping off of the top of the mountain need more practice to get that kind of thing right.
> 
> @*TerryCurley* here's the brush I used for the final touches on the trees. I went shopping for a tree brush specifically.


----------

